# caone style rubrail/gunnel



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

321-269-9093 custom gheenoe will sell it to you.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks....shipping ought to be interesting...lol....ill call them...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> thanks....shipping ought to be interesting...lol....ill call them...


Yeah, not shipping friendly due to size. 

I would continue the search for a local source just for that fact alone.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello mm, couple of aluminum extrusion suppliers in your area

http://www.thomasnet.com/louisiana/aluminum-plate-1470202-1.html


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

yeah im rethinkg a bit....with all the boat builders around here, i should be able to get it...i just would really like to jave the black "plastic" kind....everything around here gets welded....theyll weld you up if you look like you might leak...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> yeah im rethinkg a bit....with all the boat builders around here, i should be able to get it...i just would really like to jave the black "plastic" kind....everything around here gets welded....theyll weld you up if you look like you might leak...


D*mn that sounds painful...


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

well...welded aluminum is gold around here in these parts....


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i had the guy that built my poling platform for the mud minnow order some rub rail for me from taco, he said they have a few supply houses around the country to ship from. it wasnt cheap though but then again whos really keeping tabs on the cost of this thing we call "boating" anyways? [smiley=titanic.gif]


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any gheenoe dealer can order you the rails you want, and in most cases they have them in stock. I got mine in tampa from a regular gheenoe dealer, not custom gheenoe.
By the way, incase you are wondering about price I think they were $65 for 2 16 foot sections.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

ha...i am...im surely keeping tabs on the money involved boating/fishing thing...im so broke, im going back to my 25 with a lighter boat because the 40 burns too much gas...lol...and i been using my lil work car to go fishing more than my truck....im fortunate that this summer ive been filling my freezer from the bank just as easily as i do from the boat...been averaging 20-25 super nice specks everytime i go...been going 2-3 times a week for the past month and a half...might have towed the boat twice in the last 6 months..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

West marine will special order it and they won't kill you with shipping. Only problem with them is you have to know exactly what you want and how much you want.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i think its around $1.80 per foot at Gheen Mfg (321 267 4953). but yeah shipping should be fun. Finding a close Gheenoe dealer would be the ticket.


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i found a place that carries the metal kind about an hour drive from where i work...40 dollars for a 25 foot stick...sucks that i need 30 feet....ill have 15 feet left over with no use for it...

this is for an old, very old (50 buck)aluminum jonboat im rebuilding/restoring for my son to use at his house in the neighborhood ponds...the ones that were on it were all bent up and dinged up...but also, im cutting the sheer down, to make lower sides, and was dreading having to drill/grind all them danged rivets to get the old beat up/dinged cap off to save it....


----------

